# RecipeDB - Little Carnie's Pale Ale



## carniebrew (9/1/13)

Little Carnie's Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 20 litre recipe because with 2 x 1.5kg cans of LME it'll get you spot on 5% abv after bottle conditioning. If you're using bulk extract like me, add another 200gm of light LME for every litre extra you'd like to make, and adjust hops up a little too (1gm of warrior @ 60 for every extra litre). Dry hop additions won't change much, you choose.I have switched out the Chinook, Goldings/East Kent 60 min hop additions for Warrior, 'coz I think it makes a lot more sense to use half as many hops for the same IBU number when it comes to bittering. It shouldn't change the flavour much.0 min addition is in the pot (as per some edits I see in the Little Fella's discussion), and you can dry hop with another say 25-30 grams of Cascade if you like dry hopping).Also switch the 1056 liquid yeast for a dry US-05 if you prefer.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140     3 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    10 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    10 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Warrior (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 48.8 IBU   Efficiency 85%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------

